# My Jewel Rio 180



## genesis (21 May 2008)

Fish:

1 RTBS
1 L018 Golden Nugget Pleco
1 Angel fish
2 Disc tetras
2 Bosemani Rainbow Fish
4 Apple Snails
5 Dwarf Neon Rainbow Fish
5+ Endlers Livebearers

Specs:

180 Litres (45 US Gallons)
No CO2
No ferts
Stock Rio 180 lighting


----------



## aaronnorth (21 May 2008)

Not a bad tank, i love dwarf neons


----------



## sanj (21 May 2008)

It also looks like you have some Boesmani Rainbows in there.

Very nice Neon Rainbows. Were they quite pale in the shop oe similar to that pic?


----------



## beeky (22 May 2008)

Nice.

What's a disc tetra?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2008)

Looking good, I never had much luck with Neon Rainbow, they always die after a couple of months, tried them twice and now given up on them, even though the Boesmani Rainbows had no problems what so ever!


----------



## genesis (22 May 2008)

I've had these Dwarf Neons for about 3 months now, and they're doing great!

Yes I forgot to include the Bosemanis on the fish list! (I'll update it now!). I have only 2 Bosemanis now as one died. I plan on getting 3 more but at Â£9 each, they aren't very cheap around here. They weren't quite as colourful as this in the shop, but I feed my fish TetraPro Colour and it seems to help  



The disk tetras are a silver tetra, not dissimilar to a Silver Dollar, just with a longer body and a smaller size.
I don't know the scientific name as this is what they were labelled as in the shop, but they certainly aren't what you get when you google search for "Disk Tetra".


----------



## aaronnorth (22 May 2008)

Bosemani's are only Â£6.50 round here!


----------



## genesis (30 May 2008)

After much research I have discovered that my "Disk Tetras" are actually Brachychalcinus orbicularis


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 May 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Bosemani's are only Â£6.50 round here!



Â£3.99 here


----------



## beeky (3 Jun 2008)

genesis said:
			
		

> After much research I have discovered that my "Disk Tetras" are actually Brachychalcinus orbicularis



Never 'eard of 'em!


----------

